# Herbal; Yay or Nay?



## TastetheTea (Feb 14, 2016)

How does everyone feel about herbal teas?

Whats your favorites?

I don't mind fruity herbal teas but find it really difficult to get into floral ones. Don't even get me started on Lemon! Reminds me of Lemsips? Anyone else have this problem?

Chelsea


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I don't mind rooibos if I'm avoiding caffeine late at night (although the smell reminds me of a fresh packet of cigarettes). I really like fresh mint leaves in hot water, or Melissa (aka lemon balm) but I really really do not like all these fruit teas with dumb names like "blackcurrant bracer" etc. To me they smell OK but the flavour is always a huge letdown. They usually seem to be 80% rosehip anyway. I'm also not a fan of 'novelty' or flavoured teas (you know, Christmas spice teas that people who are short of gift ideas buy you for Christmas cos they haven't twigged you actually drink coffee)!

I like oriental teas, although more the jasmine flower or pu erh than the really subtle white teas. As a coffee drinker I'm a little bit of a philistine when it comes to the finer points of good tea.


----------



## TastetheTea (Feb 14, 2016)

hotmetal said:


> I don't mind rooibos if I'm avoiding caffeine late at night (although the smell reminds me of a fresh packet of cigarettes). I really like fresh mint leaves in hot water, or Melissa (aka lemon balm) but I really really do not like all these fruit teas with dumb names like "blackcurrant bracer" etc. To me they smell OK but the flavour is always a huge letdown. They usually seem to be 80% rosehip anyway. I'm also not a fan of 'novelty' or flavoured teas (you know, Christmas spice teas that people who are short of gift ideas buy you for Christmas cos they haven't twigged you actually drink coffee)!
> 
> I like oriental teas, although more the jasmine flower or pu erh than the really subtle white teas. As a coffee drinker I'm a little bit of a philistine when it comes to the finer points of good tea.


Agreed with rooibos smelling like cigarettes! I drink white tea for my blog reviews but find that they are a little too subtle for my liking.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yeah, proper chai made with chai masala Indian tea spices, Japanese matcha, jasmine, or those Chinese balls that turn into beautiful 'flowers' I can appreciate. White tea just tastes like hot water to someone accustomed to espresso. ;-)


----------



## Deejaysuave (Jan 26, 2015)

I go through phases of trying herbal teas but never becomes a regular thing.


----------



## TastetheTea (Feb 14, 2016)

Have you tried mint? That's probably my favorite, so refreshing!


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I'm a long time user of fruit teas. Mostly Twinings and Tesco's. However, I tried Clipper Green Tea with Cranberry. No discernible cranberry so I wrote to them to whinge. They sent me some vouchers. I used one of these to buy some Raspberry leaf teabags. One morning I had my usual first cup of 'red berries' and thought, "I'll try the raspberry leaf". It smelt great and tasted better. Ten minutes later and I'm sweating and feeling distinctly unwell. Ten minutes after that I'm very sick. Just the raspberry tea though. So I did a bit of research. Raspberry leaf tea is primarily used by pregnant women wishing to bring on birth! It's not recommended for pregnant women in the first trimester and this is noted on the packet. It has the possible side effect of nausea and is also not recommended for asthmatics (which I am) no warnings on the pack!!! I've emailed the company again and I'm still awaiting their comments...


----------



## mike57 (May 3, 2016)

I enjoyed coca tea in Peru some years ago, but you can't seem to get it over here.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

mike57 said:


> I enjoyed coca tea in Peru some years ago, but you can't seem to get it over here.


I wonder why?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Is that cocaine! ?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Rob666 said:


> I'm a long time user of fruit teas. Mostly Twinings and Tesco's. However, I tried Clipper Green Tea with Cranberry. No discernible cranberry so I wrote to them to whinge. They sent me some vouchers. I used one of these to buy some Raspberry leaf teabags. One morning I had my usual first cup of 'red berries' and thought, "I'll try the raspberry leaf". It smelt great and tasted better. Ten minutes later and I'm sweating and feeling distinctly unwell. Ten minutes after that I'm very sick. Just the raspberry tea though. So I did a bit of research. Raspberry leaf tea is primarily used by pregnant women wishing to bring on birth! It's not recommended for pregnant women in the first trimester and this is noted on the packet. It has the possible side effect of nausea and is also not recommended for asthmatics (which I am) no warnings on the pack!!! I've emailed the company again and I'm still awaiting their comments...


Ha ha ha! And on top of that it tastes vile!

You have to take the capsules to have much risk of a baby dropping out... You should be safe 

I avoid any teas with hibiscus in. They universally taste of hibiscus. I tend to drink pukka teas, if only because they are readily available in the supermarket and taste of what they say.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

TastetheTea said:


> Have you tried mint? That's probably my favorite, so refreshing!


Yes. Love mint 'tea'. Unfortunately whenever I grow a mint plant I end up killing it off cos I pull too many leaves off for making tea. You can do the same with melissa (AKA lemon balm). Fresh leaves in hot water is far superior to anything that is dried and packaged IMO. And cheaper obviously, but it is the freshness that makes it unbeatable.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I'll try lemon balm and fresh mint tea as we have both in the garden.

I drink mint tea in the evening. Recently found mint and liquorice in Tesco which isn't too bad. Pukkas lemon and ginger is ok in small doses

Other than that, green tea during the day in between coffees


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Prefer the black teas myself, proper mans tea, just waiting on a delivery of gunpowder, they look interesting!

Have put a few teas on the shelf in the shop now and really should try more of them, but some of them just looks so wrong, minted chocolate, brazil fruit.... I need a taster to save me doing it.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Agree. I like fresh leaf infusions from the garden, but find most of these 'fruit' teas disappointing - smell nice but taste boring. I'll probably be declared a heretic and thrown out of the tea room but I generally like a mug of strong 'builders' tea from a bag with a tiny drop of milk. I have had some good Assam, Darjeeling etc but have to be in the mood. I guess I approach tea as 'familiar comfort drink' that doesn't have the faff and weight of expectation that comes with good coffee. That's my excuse - feel free to call it lack of sophistication!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

doesn't have the faff and weight of expectation that comes with good coffee

Dont agree with this, i weigh in and out and time just the same as my coffee, its just as critical to get the desired taste.


----------



## mike57 (May 3, 2016)

Mate de coca

[QUlOTE=Jon;423482]Is that cocaine! ?

It's legal in Peru and was served in our Cusco hotel. Supposed to help altitude sickness - to me, it tastes like green tea and was very refreshing.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

@froggystyle Yes I agree that to get the best out of tea you need to take the same care as you would with coffee. What I mean is that I'm less sophisticated when it comes to a quick cuppa, and am quite happy to keep 'bag tea' uncomplicated such as when at work. Bung a pyramid bag in, boiling water, good mash and a drop of milk. If I became a tea connoisseur I would have no safe space when visiting friends who don't do good coffee. I know that's like someone saying 'I'm happy with instant coffee cos I can't stand bad tea' but there you go! I do enjoy good tea, but if I've got the time to start doing all the weighing etc I'll have coffee!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Loose tea leaves and empty bags off ebay, simple, chuck 3-5g per 250ml (normal mug) leave for 3-5 mins then your there.

I have no problems drinking pg or typhoo at other peoples houses as for me its not like the coffee thing, i have started drinking a tea bag from Dorset tea, just started stocking there tea also, its just like the pg/typhoo product but with a bit more oomph to it, think you can buy the golden brew bags from Tesco but i like the breakfast range better.

Must admit i do like the ritual of tea, i have a nice simple tea pot and strainer which i use in the shop, also have other methods but the tea pot feels great and takes me back to days when my gran used to make tea...


----------



## TastetheTea (Feb 14, 2016)

OMg tell me about it! I'm on my second mint plant in a few months.. I think they need ALOT of water. I'm watering mine twice a day and it just sucks it all right up!


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

Just been out and had a Chinese meal for lunch, was preparing to have a beer with it when I was told they cannot serve alcohol (but would provide a glass etc if I wanted to purchase alcohol from a nearby store), I didn't want a bad coffee (it may be they serve good coffee but why risk it) and I really didn't want a fizzy sugar drink, so ..... Rose garden tea.

It was great, I really like rose flavoring (Turkish delight etc), and this tea had that scent but not sweet. Just right for cleansing the pallet for the various flavors of the meal, and between dishes (I don't mix food). The battle now is to not purchase some of that type of tea, and a nice glass teapot with tealight heater etc.


----------



## IggyK (May 13, 2017)

I'm loving the Taylors of Harrogate Kew Gardens tea range.

Sweet Rhubarb FTW!

Trying not to have too many coffees hence the herbals.


----------

